# 1920's Dayton and Shapliegh



## npence (Mar 27, 2011)

I just picked these bikes up today and some other parts. and was wondering if any knows much about either one of them. Thanks,Nate



[/url]
[

[/url]


[/url]





[/url]


----------



## ace (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd be interested in the Dayton if it's for sale? LMK. 
Thanks!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 27, 2011)

*new goodies*

PM sent...


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 27, 2011)

the dayton is a motobike late teens' circa 1919.the other bike looks to be mid 1920's.now did they both have those flat fenders?


----------



## npence (Mar 27, 2011)

Im guessing they both  came stock with the flat fenders and has you can see in the pic I have one set from a mens bike and the other looks like a ladies rear since it has the holes drilled for the skirt guard.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 27, 2011)

take the wheels off the shapleigh and buildup the dayton.


----------



## npence (Mar 27, 2011)

I was going to do that but dont want to put 3 bills down for 2 tires that arent designed to ride on. thought about putting some 700 on it to make it a rider. did the dayton come with a tank you think.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 27, 2011)

Is that the Shapleigh we had spoken about previously? Shapleigh was the hardware store in St. Louis, I've seen a few, nice bikes.

Regarding the comment on the 700c rims, I don't know if you've seen them but Velocity makes those Blunt rims in the old Lobdell profile, they even have a new style that is a WOOD GRAIN graphic, I think they look really cool. Electra has some nice period looking 700c tires too......


----------



## bud poe (Mar 27, 2011)

Can you post close-up pics of the Dayton's drop outs and fork crown?  I just bought a similar frame-set and was told it was a Pierce, I'd like to compare it you yours...Great Shapleigh too!
Thanks,
Bud


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 28, 2011)

the dayton never came with a tank.


----------



## Bikephreak (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a Dayton similar to yours. What are you plans with it? I would be interested if it is available...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 31, 2011)

Shapliegh bikes were typically made by Westfield. Maybe Mr Columbia would know if it is.


----------



## A.J. Rome (Jun 19, 2011)

The Dayton cycles made in Ohio by the Davis Sewing Co. were different than the Dayton cycles made in London, UK, correct?


----------



## shoe3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Davis srewing machine DAYTON bicycle made bikes for Shapleigh hardware. Check out serial number under bottom bracket crank housing shell?


----------

